# Job Update.......



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

.......I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marine Biologist II, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the eve I leave for New York for my Grandpa's memorial service, I JUST got the call!!!Grandpa must have been looking out for me!!!!:angel:angel April 1st, Gulf Shores, here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many, many, many thanks to all of my friends here who crossed fingers, passed on supportive words, prayed...... y'all are the best!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations are in order. Just stay in touch.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!! We knew you would get it !!!!!!!!!! :angel:angel See prayers do work

Scott


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Job, Karon. Nobody else deserved it more than you. You put your heart in soul into your work and it shows. Congratulations are certainly in order and the State of Alabama is a much better place.....Now....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, the best person got the job.:clap


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

never had a doubt in my mind but i sure speeded up some rosarys cong gal


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

In my can't breathe, hand-shaking, squealing excitement I forgot to add that I have to move to AL- Orange Beach/Gulf Shores area...... I'm needing to find a place there asap! Any leads would be greatly appreciated..... and thanks again, so much, everyone......:grouphug:grouphug:angel


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

That is just awesome Karon, I am so happy for you. All that hard work and sacrifice has paid off and they could not have made a better decision.:clap:letsdrink:grouphug:letsparty


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations.....we knew you would get it.......:clap


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

Karon....

I live just north of Gulf shores. Let me know what you r looking for and I will Help anyway I can. Michael


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*I think I remember LiteCatch stating he had an apartment over looking ICW on Perdido Key, however, that is in Florida.*_

_*Congratulations !!!!!!*_


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

You go girl!!!!:usaflag:bowdown:clap


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations.



Are you going by MB "the second" or MB "junior"?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Karon! Maybe Badazzchef has some housing leads for you.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink Karma is good!!! :bowdown


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to you. Going to work is easy when you love what you do.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

*HOT DAMN!!!! It's about time!!! I owe ya one:bowdown:bowdown*


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awsome!!You Go Girl!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Karon,

Congratulations on getting the position. You deserve it. Hope you'll continue posting on the PFF. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats Karon!!!!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS:clap


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!!!!! :clap

Try not to forget us little people.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congat's Karon, We all Knew you could do IT:clap:clap I am Sure Grandpa Is Looking down with a Really Big Smile on His Face,If You Need any Help Moving just Let Me Know!!!! Way To Go Girl!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go. I am proud of you

Sky


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

That is AWESOME!! we need to have a celebration!! i had no doubt!! you will be awesome in your new job. congrats!!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal girl! Oar House tomorrow for the celebration party,your buyin right? :heart


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations Karon!! Wish the best for ya'!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Karon,
I think this is just as much of an opportunity for them as it is for you! *<P align=center>*
Congratulations!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations Karon! I live in Gulf Shores. there are PLENTY of places to rent here.Take a look at craigs list. many places there. :letsdrink


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations..and please whenever you get a chancekeep posting those unique reports of yours here...We sure enjoy everyone of them. :clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (3/10/2009)*.......I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well.. DUH!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:clap:clap:clap

Sorry to hear about your Granddad...

And welcome to the "civilized" world here south of I-10. 

Jim


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

WOOO!!!!HOOO!!!!! Karon what a great accomplishment. Congratulation Girl!!!!. We are all so proud of you. We knew you could do it. :clap::clap:clap:clap:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go girl. never doubted you would do it. congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, when the senior marine biologist called me as one of your references and i told him you drank, smoked and cussed like a sailor, i knew you were a shoe in...congratulation karon...see you when you get back...



mikendale


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

So................. when is the Keg party?????


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Congradulations, You earned it!!! :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

[/quote]

Well.. DUH!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:clap:clap:clap

Jim[/quote]

Thanks for the laugh Jim and congratulations Karon, no one here had any doubts. :toast


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

COOOOL :clap


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

That's awesome, congratulations! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

way to go! congrats.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats, that wa a lot of work you put in. you deserve it. :hotsun:letsparty


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Wayyyy Cool !! Good for you.:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good deal Karon, congratulations. We all knew there was no one better for the job than you,apparently they knew it too. It would seem to me that a celebratory fishing trip is in order. Let me know when you can make it and the trips on me.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Way to go Karon! Gonna miss those get togethers!


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

That is great news Karon!!! You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the 'hood.

When you get some free time there's room on the boat!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Karon!!:clap


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, after 32 years in school it's about time ya got a Jay-O-Bee .



Congrats on all you have done and WORKED for, makes us proud .



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Karon and your Corona's and burger at the Oval Office next week are on me!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Gulf shores is a great place! i spend most of mine time there when im not in Venice working!



check craigslist there are a bunch of new apartments in the area running some killer deals they are on craigs list aswell!



good luck and WELCOME!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Karon

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I am sure they are as excited to have you join them as you are to get there. I am pretty sure they are anticipating the learning experience they will learn from ya.:bowdown

Congrats.....for ALL you have done for the marine world....YOU DESERVE THIS. Alabama will surely profit from you joining the ranks of the ALABAMA marine crowd:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Just doing what you love and getting paid for it... Can't be any better than that!!! CONGRATS!!!!:letsparty


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally some great news I love it. Congratulations and best of luck to you:clap


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, I knew you would get it.:letsdrink


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

*Congratulations* 

*From a fellow UWF Alumni*


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations. I know you are very proud. I was headed down this path 30 years ago with the state of ALand ended up not being a fisheries biologist, did a summer "internship/trainee" thing in Daphne (is that office still there?), and graduated from Auburn in Fisheries Management. Itjust never seemed like the right fit professionally, and I headed in another direction without regret. That said, I have never lost myfondness for fisheries management and fisheries biology, and would like to maybe do something like this either part time or volunteerwhen I retire. Maybe one day I will visit you over there to see what you are up to.

Berry


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! It's Karma, you do good for others and good comes back around.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats Karon,

In our current economy it is great to find a job,.... and for you to get one that you have a passion for is like icing on the cake.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Job well done Karon. Just remember we still expect you to come back to Pcola for the Regatta.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Msstdog (3/12/2009)*Job well done Karon. Just remember we still expect you to come back to Pcola for the Regatta.


If I'm breathing, I'm making it over for the Regatta and whatever PFF gatherings I can!! Thanks so much y'all...... I am in New York for the week but can't wait to get back and celebrate with friends!!


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Big Time Congrats!


----------

